# Fly Fishing vs. Spawn Bags For Steelies



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Ok guys, I know all I have to do is make a trip with you guys and I'll know, but the spring run is over and I have what might be a stupid question but here it goes:
I have been fishing the Au Sable downstream from the foot dam for 3 years now, a few trips each spring. I have always used spawn sacs, wigglers, wax worms, or crawlers and never got one there yet. Is flyfishing the ticket? I am getting a 7# flyrod and I want to learn the tricks for flyfishing for the steelhead cause if it is just my bad luck, then casting a flyrod is much more enjoyable than a spawn sac and sinker! Thanks Guys!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Just a comment: I do flyfish for trout and have a 5# flyrod and tie my own flies, I am a self taught flyfisher and flytier and need the info on what works for the steelies. Also, I heard about a summer run of steelhead, if that is so you guys wanna plan a trip to coincide?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

If you're looking for summer runs, you'll have to go west. 

As far as spawn vs. flies, it depends on conditions and what time of year. Let's get together sometime. Maybe I can help you break your dry- spell. Don't be too hard on yourself. This was a strange year for runs. They were very late and quite sporatic.
Most guys had a hard time and the Au Sable was the toughest.


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

Spawn worked very well for me this spring on the Ausable, just ask WEEZER and the Shoeman. But it all depends, somedays all they want is flys. I typically use my spinning rod on the Ausable, it is hard to fish with a flyrod unless you are in a boat which is alot easier. Learn the river with spingear first, then take your flyrod. You just need to take a trip with one of us next spring, we'll hook you up.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Next spring guys, I am holding ya too it! And hey, lets try to get a trip going to flyfish for trout somewhere up north, I don't care where. I think you guys are going next weekend and I have my daughters and can't make it


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Anytime you want. I'll be in Newaygo until the 25th. 
You might consider fall and winter fishing for steelies. I believe, that's when they are the most vulnerable.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

yes the most vulnerable time, that is the ticket! 

Well, I am gonna be heading to the pigeon river state forest in july sometime after the 2nd week. If any of you have ever fished the rivers there, any info would be appreciated, and if anyone wants to come along, I will be staying in a tent a at rustic campsite so let me know!


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

Seems like you might be targeting some unproductive water. Maybe you are fishing the Right spot at the wrong time too! I don't know. We should have an Ausable get together next spring or this fall. I'll bring some beam......


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Good Idea Weezer!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2001)

Yes....WEST for Skamania! A 5wt. the perfect Au Sable rod what length??? Oh yeah, a 3 or 4wt. may be better for fishing dries! Anyways, I think flies are more fun and the thrill is greater. Besides, trout don't feed on spawn all year, matching the hatch with flies may bring bigger fish!!! Oh yeah, if u go to the outting Northern, what rod are u going to use for salmon! I think an 8wt. may be better for salmon and steelies! A 9'6" is the ultimate steelie/salmon Great Lakes fly rod! A 10ft. 7wt. would be great for steelies and a for chuck and duck, a 9 - 9'6" is perfect! For actions on these rods, a moderate to slow is best! Yes, u may not believe it but when fishing Michigan and Great Lakes rivers, line managing and mending are critcial and it helps with a slower rod! It also protects tippets better and u can downsize on leaders. Oh yeah, a fast rod will not have as much bend and this will put more stress on the leader. They also are stiffer and when running chuck n' duck, u have up to 1oz. weights, swivels, and when u hook a big fish, the strain will be greater! The advantage, a little more lifting power!!! Anyways, I hope this helps!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2001)

Splitshot, I did stop....no I was just referring to Fish4trout's thread, about big brownies! I wanted to let him know that I fished there, and he may want to try it out! Anyways, about the stuff on the au sable....the thread was way before I stopped.... you know what!!! Anyways, I am not going to give suggestions anymore remember...like all of ya's said unless asked!! I am not a pro(drew am I... ) LOL! Anyways, I don't know everything, just wanting to express an opinion!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Damn, people keep posting outting or likely to be outting i would love to come to. Just wish i coud


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Don't worry, my young friend, we'll get you up there somehow.

Maybe we can go on the pond when I get back and kick some smallmouth butt.

Don, we'll get a few of us together and float the Au Sable in November. Hell, even Ray Charles can catch steel that time of year. Spawn and plugs.


----------

